# كلمات تعزية في الشدائد  البابا شنوده الثالث



## النهيسى (28 فبراير 2010)

البابا شنوده الثالث
 كلمات تعزية في الشدائد





 المسيح يسوع تعزيتناها 

 {انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر (مت 28: 20)}

    قال داود النبى للرب: " اذكر لى كلامك الذى جعلتنى عليه اتكل، هذا الذى عزانى فى مذلتى "، وانت ايضا فى فترات مذلتك، اذكر الآيات الآتية فتتعزى:

        * كُلُّ آلَةٍ صُوِّرَتْ ضِدَّكِ لاَ تَنْجَحُ.  (سفر إشعياء 54: 17)
        * قفوا وانظروا خلاص الرب.  الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتون (خر14: 14). 
        * لولا ان الرب كان معنا..  حين قام الناس علينا لابتلعونا ونحن احياء..  مبارك الرب الذى لم يسلمنا فريسة لاسنانهم.  نجت انفسنا مثل العصفور من فخ الصيادين.  الفخ انكسر ونحن نجون.  عوننا من عند الرب الذى صنع السماء والارض (مز 124). 
        * الرب لا يترك عصا الخطاة تستقر على نصيب الصديقين. 
        * وها انا معك، واحفظك حيثما تذهب، واردك الى هذه الارض (تك28: 15). 
        * يحاربونك ولا يقدرون عليك، لانى انا معك يقول الرب لانقذك (ار1: 19). 
        * لا تخف، بل تكلم ولا تسكت.  لانى انا معك، ولا يقع بك احد ليؤذيك (اع18: 9، 10). 
        * فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق، ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم. 
        * مرارا كثيرة حاربونى منذ صباى..  وانهم لم يقدروا على..  على ظهرى جلدى الخطاة واطالوا إثمهم.  الرب صديق هو يقطع اسنان الخطاة (مز 22). 
        * دفعت لاسقط والرب عضدنى (مز 117). 
        * ان سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا، لانك انت معى (مز 22). 
        * يسقط عن يسارك الوف، وعن يمينك ربوات، اما انت فلا يقتربون اليك  بل بعينيك تعاين ومجازاة اخطاة تبصر (مز 90). 
        * الرب يحفظك من كل سوء.  الرب يحفظ نفسك.  الرب يحفظ دخولك وخروجك (مز 121).  
        * الرب نورى وخلاصى ممن اخاف؟! الرب عاضد حياتى ممن ارتعب؟! إن يحاربنى جيش فلن يخاف قلبى.  وان قام على قتال ففى هذا انا مطمئن (مز 26). 
        * تقلد سيفك على فخذك ايها الجبار.  استله وانجح واملك. 
        * ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها..



​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2010)

*ثاانكس على الموضوع يا باشا*
​


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2010)

تعزية رائعة اخي النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثاانكس على الموضوع يا باشا*
> ​


*


شكر للمرور الغالى جدا

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> تعزية رائعة اخي النهيسى
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*


شكر

 للمرور الغالى جدا

الرب يبارككم

​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 مارس 2010)

كلمات معزية بجد 
شكرا لك 
تحيتي​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> كلمات معزية بجد
> شكرا لك
> تحيتي​


*شكرا جدا جدا

للمرور الكريم

سلام الرب يسوع معكم​*


----------

